# Soap making recipe



## Akobo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi, am new here but will catch up thats for sure. I want to start a soap business in Kenya, yes, coz am Kenyan. 
I however dont know how to make soap bars with cheap ingredients that will go with tallow since I can get lots of tallow. I just need a recipe that involves few things like tallow, water, lye and one other that will soften soap a little and keep the tallow smell in check and have bubbly lather. And also what will I do to be able to make soap that can be used after likd 5 hours without extra expense?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Please excuse me, but it doesn't sound like you have much experience in soap making. My advice is to do a lot of reading and research online before attempting soap making. No one should try to sell until they have at least a year of soap making under their belt.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Read here:

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking

http://millersoap.com/

Lots of good info on both these sites. The Miller site has several recipes with animal fat. Take your time & research & read before you begin your 1st batch. Then made 20-30 successful batches before you even think about selling.


----------



## Akobo (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks guys I had no idea of how much experience I need. Am gonna wait until it is safe enough to sell. Again thanks for the links Tinker

Akobo


----------

